# Videos and Books



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Any breeders or knowledgable people have any recommendations on more books and videos about structure, picking out breeding prospects, and etc.? Or internet articles on the subjects?

Thank you.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I recommend "Breeding to Win" by Patricia Craige Trotter. While Pat's breed is Norweigian Elkhounds, much of what she talks about is applicable to our breed.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Not a breeder, or even a knowledgeable person , but would like to mention Pat Hastings new book:


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Another great book:


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys, hopefully these books or videos won't break me wallet.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Andaka said:


> I recommend "Breeding to Win" by Patricia Craige Trotter. While Pat's breed is Norweigian Elkhounds, much of what she talks about is applicable to our breed.


Saw her seminar last night and I couldn't agree more. "Born to Win" is on my "to buy" list ASAP. She is judging at our local show this weekend. I think what she discusses applies to every breed, not just her own.


----------

